# Looking for Italy to UK Van



## abfin (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello,

I'm looking for someone going from northern Italy back to the UK with space in their van, due to rellocating. Anytime from now until the first week in June would be great. I have a few boxes and maybe one piece of furniture.

If anyone knows any good couriers for the same, please let me know.

Thanks


----------

